# Hardbody pickup beds?



## 89D21 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey sorry if this has been covered already but I need an answer quickly.. Just picked up an 89 HB King Cab SE V6 and the bed was completely rusted out... had to cut out what was left. Are the beds the same for ALL HB's with the exception of the long beds of course... I mean are the mounting points the same thoughout the years so I'm not stuck looking for a specific year?

That probably doesn't make sense so I'm looking to find out if the beds are the same for the 89 models as they are for the newer years... 96-97ish. Finding a bed from a newer truck would be better because rust wouldn't be as much of a problem.

Sorry, I'm new to this forum and just need some quick answers so I can get the truck on the road before the next snow hits.. I promise I'll be on here a lot more after I get everything inspected and on the road.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the complete interchange list if you can hold off until tomorrow afternoon


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

86 1/2 to 97 HBs kingcab beds are the same.


----------



## 89D21 (Jan 22, 2008)

Abeerdrinker said:


> I have the complete interchange list if you can hold off until tomorrow afternoon


I'd really appreciate that. I sent a bunch of requests to some salvage yards for various years but so far it's been hard to come up with something. Any ideas for places to find truck beds or large body pieces? I'd prefer something in the Mid Atlantic region... like around 100 miles from DC - so I'm not pulling a trailer halfway across the country to get a bed, but if I don't have a choice I'll do what I've gotta do.

I took some pics of the damage and, assuming I don't forget while I'm caught up in repairs, hopefully I'll have some pics from the repair process. The frame is mostly solid however I will have to weld in some new metal in a few places due to it being rusted out, also have to basically rebuild the drivers side rear frame rail - right behind the rear leaf spring mount. If anyone has their bed off or is running with a flatbed could you give me some measurements of the rear? The places I need will be more apparent when I get some pics up but if anyone can get the measurements please let me know!


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

*bed*

There is a you-pull-it lot in Charlotte NC. Drive down with a friend and put it on the truck. 

Pull-A-Part


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Check car-part.com. You can select down to the state.


----------



## 89D21 (Jan 22, 2008)

Abeerdrinker - any word on that interchange list? It'd be helpful not only for the beds but other components on the truck that I will probably have to swap out. 

Thanks all for the info. I've called a few of the local yards both pick-a-pull type yards and normal yards and nobody seems to have anything. I may end up driving down to NC, but I'd have to take my Expedition with the trailer (ugh.. 12mpg on the highway!) since I can't get the HB inspected without a bed on it... hence it's not streetable yet.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

car-part.com lists 10 in Viriginia.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

just remember the reg. cab and king cab are different beds.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

89D21....I'm not sure what your budget is, but for $1600 firm I can set you up with an excellant parts truck with a near perfect bed and factory bedliner (one small ding on the top of the right side rail). I'm a former certified Nissan Master Tech located near Farmville, VA (about 3 miles east of the US15/US460 intersection). The truck is my '97 Nissan Hardbody SE Kingcab 2WD w/ 200,000 miles (although it doesn't look like it has half that!). It's been sitting in my driveway since June '06, when the engine harness shorted against the cylinder head and toasted the main harness. Currently, the dash is removed and in my living room. Interior is gray and seats always covered. Factory alloy wheels and good tires, factory leather steering wheel, etc. Even the chrome is in good shape! Well, this isn't the place for classified ads, so contact me if you're interested or need more info! 

Stephen Jones
[email protected]


----------



## 89D21 (Jan 22, 2008)

smj999smj said:


> 89D21....I'm not sure what your budget is, but for $1600 firm I can set you up with an excellant parts truck with a near perfect bed and factory bedliner (one small ding on the top of the right side rail). I'm a former certified Nissan Master Tech located near Farmville, VA (about 3 miles east of the US15/US460 intersection). The truck is my '97 Nissan Hardbody SE Kingcab 2WD w/ 200,000 miles (although it doesn't look like it has half that!). It's been sitting in my driveway since June '06, when the engine harness shorted against the cylinder head and toasted the main harness. Currently, the dash is removed and in my living room. Interior is gray and seats always covered. Factory alloy wheels and good tires, factory leather steering wheel, etc. Even the chrome is in good shape! Well, this isn't the place for classified ads, so contact me if you're interested or need more info!
> 
> Stephen Jones
> [email protected]


I appreciate the offer Stephen but I bought the truck for $400 so it'd be hard to justify buying another one (that doesn't run) for 4x that and with all my other cars I'm running out of space. If you decide to part it out soon I'd pick the bed up though. The 1989 I have just has rust problems mainly (and the rear brake line which I also posted about)... It was a West VA truck and the body was neglected. Still runs great and was maintained well, but its not pretty to look at. If I get really desperate for a bed I may just quickly throw together a flatbed just so I can get it inspected and continue my search for a junkyard piece. I've been crazy busy at work so I haven't had a lot of time to call around to many other junkyards so until I get some free time, this is kind of on hold.

Thanks for looking out though!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't want to start tearing it apart and having it lay in my yard, just yet. With a new harness installed, it's a $4100 truck...The problem is that my cost on the harness is around $1100 and the last time I ordered one for a similar truck it took Nissan 6 months to deliver it (they had to make it first). I figure $1600 is a fair price as the engine and trans ran excellant and the body is near excellant and rust free. I may still end up pulling the whole harness out and repairing it, but I just don't have the time to do it currently. Good luck with your search!


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> I don't want to start tearing it apart and having it lay in my yard, just yet. With a new harness installed, it's a $4100 truck...The problem is that my cost on the harness is around $1100 and the last time I ordered one for a similar truck it took Nissan 6 months to deliver it (they had to make it first). I figure $1600 is a fair price as the engine and trans ran excellant and the body is near excellant and rust free. I may still end up pulling the whole harness out and repairing it, but I just don't have the time to do it currently. Good luck with your search!



There is an OEM Nissan surplus web site that has some wiring harnesses. it doesn't list the price until you "buy it". It should be cheaper that what the dealer wil charge.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I get a price break through my ex-job that puts it just a little over dealer cost. The big problem is that there are no "surplus" main harnesses for my truck. It's available, but has to be made, which is why it takes 6 months to get one.


----------

